

Deep Emo Shit - dcope
http://byfat.xxx/deep-emo-shit

======
latchkey
Looking at the source to rachet, it seems @fat is back to using ; again.

~~~
zampano
Kind of fits with what he says in the article: "For me, Bootstrap is very fun,
not serious – nearly every line is a joke. It’s trying to provoke you. Taking
shortcuts. Demanding that you reread it. Reread it again. It’s very pop. Very
optimistic, yung. Forward. Playful."

"The code for my latest project Ratchet is very different. It’s very
conservative. It’s not meant to draw attention to itself. It’s very explicit.
Assertive, necessary. It’s easy to approach. It’s a vanilla milkshake."

------
kevindication
Meta: I clicked through to this link without pause but then I noticed the tld.
Is that enough to get you blocked on corporate networks?

And on the flip side, can you get in trouble for visting it?

~~~
pervycreeper
I clicked on it after noticing how edgy looking the domain was. That guy must
be super cool or something.

~~~
dmix
Fat is self-aware enough where its not annoying. Nothing wrong with having a
"character".

------
obiefernandez
Ruby has the same variability of expressiveness that he's describing with
Javascript. Arguably more so. One of the reasons I love it so much.

